# Anyone looking for a JOB? $15/hour + benefits East Richmond, Warehouse



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend works for FedEx Logistics and they have an opening at their East Richmond warehouse (No.8 & Blundell) for someone willing to work hard. Starting pay is $15/hr + benefits. Must be able to get yourself to the location every shift.

Contact me if you are interested & I'll send you the contact info.

Anthony 604-868-5553


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's another opportunity. I was by J&L Aquatics today and they have a "help wanted" sign in their window, "enquire within".


----------



## RyanChurchill (Jun 23, 2020)

Old thread but I am looking for a job for my friend right now. Is it still available? And it's really interesting to me if they get good at it or not. 
I personally developed a business idea from themoneymix.com and since then I have no problems with money. I suggested to my friend to do the same but she tried and did not have good results because she is too shy.


----------

